# Je n'y attache aucune importance.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Je n'y attache aucune importance.*

Il mio tentativo: Non ne attribuisco nessun importanza.


----------



## Corsicum

Avec _attache_, je n’ai aucune idée ?
Peut être pour une expression analogue ? :
Cela ne m’intéresse pas, je n’y prête aucune attention_=__Non_ _mi garba,_ _io non faccio nessun caso_


----------



## brian

Je dirais qu'il faut un _ci_:

_Non *ci* attribuisco nessun'importanza.
Non *ci* faccio caso.
_


----------



## federicoft

brian8733 said:


> Je dirais qu'il faut un _ci_:
> _Non *ci* attribuisco nessun'importanza.
> _



Non _gli_ attribuisco nessun'importanza.



brian8733 said:


> _
> Non *ci* faccio caso.
> _



Perfetta.
Anche _non gli do nessun'importanza_.


----------



## brian

federicoft said:
			
		

> Non _gli_ attribuisco nessun'importanza.



Anche se non si tratta di una persona?


----------



## federicoft

brian8733 said:


> Anche se non si tratta di una persona?



Sì, _gli_ significa "a egli/a esso". 
"Non attribuisco alcuna importanza a esso".
_
Ci_ significa "a noi". 
Usarlo al posto di "gli" è tipico dei dialetti meridionali.


----------



## brian

Permettimi di dissentire un po'. 

_Ci_ ha molti significati, di cui _a noi_ è solo uno. Per esempio:

_Sì, ci sono andato. _(_ci _= _a Parigi_)
_Non ci sono riuscito._ (_ci_ = _a farlo_)
_Mi ci sono abituato_. (_ci_ = _al freddo_)

E poi _Non ci faccio caso_, da te confermato, dove _ci_ non significa _a noi_.

Per questo pensavo che si usasse _ci_ anche col verbo _attribuire_. Ovviamente non intendo dire che tu abbia torto.. anzi, ripensandoci suona anche meglio con _gli_ per qualche motivo. Volevo solo far presente il motivo per cui pensavo _ci_ fosse corretto.


----------



## federicoft

Ovviamente _ci _ha molti significati. Nei tuoi esempi _ci _è un avverbio (con valore di pronome), non un pronome personale. 

Nel primo caso ha funzione di stato in luogo, nel secondo e terzo caso ha valore attualizzante, in verità con funzione desemantizzata. 

_Ci_, come pronome, non può sostituire "a egli/esso", se non per l'appunto negli usi regionali.


----------



## brian

"Valore attualizzante"??  Avrei pensato che il _ci_ di "Mi ci sono abituato" fosse un pronome.

Vabbè, che dici di questo esempio:

_Ci ho pensato_. (_ci = a qualcosa_)

Dici che anche qui non ha valore di pronome?


----------



## federicoft

Negli esempi di prima è un avverbio.
Ha (anche) valore di pronome, ma primariamente è un avverbio. In casi come questo non c'è una separazione netta.
In "ci ho pensato" è un pronome dimostrativo ("ho pensato a ciò").

Il Sabatini-Coletti ha due voci piuttosto esaustive:
Qui per il ci pronome, qui per il ci avverbio.


----------



## brian

Grazie per i riferimenti e le spiegazioni molto interessanti!


----------

